# Car detailing Simulator



## zoffy (Feb 25, 2008)

Available now on Steam and from other less reputable sources....
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1802260/Car_Detailing_Simulator__AMMO_NYC_DLC/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:

That's got to be the most pointless game ever. 

The criticism for spending hours washing the car is strong. People will laugh out loud at spending hours washing a car in a game. :lol:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

lol! i mean alot of people think detailers (non professional ofcourse) are mad already, this just tips the scales to insanity :lol:


----------



## YouMissedAbit (10 mo ago)

facepalm


----------

